# الرجاء انا بحاجه الى ملف annex 14



## ابو شيماء (29 أبريل 2008)

الرجاء انا بحاجه الى ملف annex 14 والخاص بالطيران المدني ( الانارة الملاحية ) ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## م المصري (2 مايو 2008)

موضوع ذو صلة : 
Aircraf Standard Lighting أنواع الأضاءة على الطائرات


----------



## م المصري (2 مايو 2008)

*الأنوار الخارجية الواجب توفرها بالطائرة*​ 
** المتطلبات العامة لإضاءة الطائرة في الجو:* من *غروب* الشمس حتى *شروقها* أو خلال أي فترة تحدد من قبل السلطات المختصة .


جميع الطائرات خلال الطيران يجب أن تبرز الإضاءة التالية:​ 
*1- Anti-collision light " إضاءة التنبيه "* وتبدو كإضاءة سيارات الشرطة القديمة




والغرض من هذه الإضاءة هو لفت الانتباه .

منظمة الـــ *I C A O* في ملحقها الثاني *Annex 2* حددت بأن هذه الإضاءة يجب تشغيلها أثناء النهار تماماً كما الليل. 

وكذلك في نفس الملحق أشارت فيما يتعلق باللون *الأحمر* لهذه الإضاءة ولكن لم تستوجب ذلك اللون. 

*2**- navigation lights " الأضواء الملاحية "* والمقصود من وجودها تبيين أو توضيح الوضعية الموجودة بها الطائرة بالنسبة للمشاهد . بمعنى أن المشاهد أثناء الليل أو انخفاض مستوى الرؤية بمجرد النظر الى هذه الأضواء أو أحدها يمكن أن يحدد وجهتها .. هل هي *مقبلة* أو *مدبرة* .. هل هي تسير أو تطير في اتجاه *اليمين* أو *اليسار* .



**أي إضاءة اخرى تتعارض وتؤدي الى الخطاء في تمييز الإضاءة الملاحية يجب عدم استخدامها .​ 

- سنتكلم عن navigation lights " الأضواء الملاحية " من حيث مواصفاتها وألوانها ومواضعها بعد قليل.​ 

** المتطلبات العامة لإضاءة الطائرة وهي على أرضية المطار:* من *غروب* الشمس حتى *شروقها* أو خلال أي فترة تحدد من قبل السلطات المختصة .


جميع الطائرات وهي تتحرك على ارضية المطار يجب أن تبرز الإضاءة التالية:​*1- navigation lights " الأضواء الملاحية " *

*2-* ما عدا في حالة السكون , يجب إضاءة كل الطائرات بإضاءة ملائمة تبين أطراف جسم أو هيكل الطائرة في منطقة الحركات بالمطار . " في حالة توفر تلك الإضاءة وإلا الأضواء الملاحية تكفي لهذه المتطلبات "

*3- Anti-collision light " إضاءة التنبيه "* جميع الطائرات العاملة في منطقة الحركات يجب عليها تشغيل هذه الإضاءة .

*4-* جميع الطائرات العاملة في منطقة الحركات وهي في حالة تشغيل للمحركات يجب عليها إضاءة الطائرة لتبين تلك الحالة وإضاءة التنبيه Anti-collision lightتعتبر أحد هذه المتطلبات.

أيضاً بالنسبة للفقرة 3* و 4* من متطلبات النهار.

DAZZLE* " بريق الإضاءة " *يسمح للطيار قانوناً بأن يطفئ أو يخفض أو يقلص من شدة أو حدة أي إضاءة وميضية Flashing Lights في حالة تسببها أو احتمال تسببها في:

*1- التأثير السلبي بالقيام بالواجبات.*
*2- الإضرار بالمشاهد من الخارج بسبب الوميض .*

*مواصفات وتفصيل الأضواء الملاحية .* المتطلبات المحددة من الـــ *I C A O* في الملحق السادس ( *Annex 6* ( aircraft operations لنوعية وتصميم الأضواء الملاحية تحتوي على التالي :

*1- إضاءة ثابتة* " غير ذات وميض flashing " *حمراء* اللون تثبت في الجهة *اليسرى* من الطائرة في نهاية الجناح الأيسر ومصممة على أن يمكن رؤيتها من أعلى وأسفل خط الأفق وبزاوية* 110ْدرجة *حسبت من المحور الطولي للطائرة longitudinal axis من *الأمام والى اليسار .*

*2- إضاءة ثابتة* " غير ذات وميض flashing " *خضراء* اللون تثبت في الجهة *اليمنى* من الطائرة في نهاية الجناح الأيمن ومصممة على أن يمكن رؤيتها من أعلى وأسفل خط الأفق وبزاوية* 110ْدرجة *حُسبت من المحور الطولي للطائرة longitudinal axis من *الأمام والى اليمين .*

*3- إضاءة ثابتة* " غير ذات وميض flashing " *بيضاء* اللون تثبت في *خلف* الطائرة على الذيل ومصممة على أن يمكن رؤيتها من أعلى وأسفل خط الأفق وبزاوية* ْ70درجة* لكل اتجاه حُسبت من المحور الطولي للطائرة من الخلف longitudinal axis .


وبهذه المواصفات يمكنك من تمييز وضعية الطائرة أثناء الليل من حيث :​ 
** هل الطائرة *مقبلة* !!! آه كيف نميز ذلك .. في هذه الحالة سوف ترى إضاءة *حمراء* على يمينك وإضاءة *خضراء* على يسارك " شمالك " ( *ركز على يمينك ويسارك أنت وليس الطائرة* ).

** هل الطائرة *مدبرة* !!! نميز ذلك .. في هذه الحالة لن ترى سوى الإضاءة [B*البيضاء* الموجودة خلف الطائرة .

** ماذا يقول dayem هذا .. أنا لا أرى سوى إضاءة *خضراء*



أممم لالا dayem معه حق هذه الحالة معناها أن الطائرة تسير أو تطير من *اليسار* الى *اليمين* .
والعكس إذا رأيت إضاءة *حمراء* .. ذلك أن الطائرة تسير أو تطير من *يمينك* الى *يسارك* .


هناك رمزين يجب القاء نظرة عليهما :​ 
* *PORT* وتعني أن الطائرة ذاهبة ناحية اليسار.
* *Starboard* وتعني أن الطائرة ذاهبة ناحية اليمين.​ 





لقد تم تصغير حجم هذه الصورة. اضغط على هذا الشريط لعرض الحجم الكامل. الأبعاد الأصلية لهذه الصورة هي 842x595 و حجمها 28كيلوبايت.


 




لقد تم تصغير حجم هذه الصورة. اضغط على هذا الشريط لعرض الحجم الكامل. الأبعاد الأصلية لهذه الصورة هي 842x595 و حجمها 37كيلوبايت.


 




لقد تم تصغير حجم هذه الصورة. اضغط على هذا الشريط لعرض الحجم الكامل. الأبعاد الأصلية لهذه الصورة هي 842x595 و حجمها 23كيلوبايت.



 

*أعتقد أن الدرس أنتهى .. تحياتي*​ 
منقول​


----------



## م المصري (2 مايو 2008)

ثم اطلع علي هذا :

http://www.icao.int/eshop/pub/anx_info/an14_info_en.pdf

و هذا

http://cdm.unfccc.int/EB/029/eb29_repan14.pdf


----------



## hassan2h (1 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك الف وشك 
عندي سؤال عن اسفلت ممرالطائرات يكون متعجر وفيه أثار الأطارت مطبوعه فيه


----------



## hassan2h (1 أكتوبر 2010)

وش السبب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------

